# What causes bail to close during cast?



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Ok, so I grew up using spinning reels. I must admit I primarily use baitcasters, but for night fishing, I use a spinning reel. The other night I got my waders and boots on and headed out onto a jetty and began to cast. I fished for a brief time and made maybe 30 casts. About 6 times the bail shut right at the end of the motion of my cast. I have it aligned correctly when I cast. Is the bail just too loose? Need to tighten it? Twice the braid snapped when the bail closed. Very annoying. I have a new reel I intend to use next time, but I'd like to be able to fix the problem so I can use the same reel in the spring on the rapp.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I was thinking spring, but that results in bail not closing all the way,the little latch that catches the bail may be worn.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

What type of spinning reel is it? Some reels are notorious for closing on the cast. Does it also have the auto close mechanism where the bail closes when you begin to crank the handle? Sometimes the handle may be bumped during the cast causing it to close prematurely. On many reels, there are mods that can be done to make it a manual bail open/close which may help. 

Depending upon the reel, there may be a bailess kit as well if that is something that you might be interested in.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It's a Tica. I'm not sure what model. It never used to close on the cast. This just started happening.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd say it's a reel problem and not anything on your part


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Spinning reels have a return spring that assists in closing the bail, and as was mentioned a little bump during the cast can get the bail started, at which point that spring pulls it on across and it catches your line. Quickest fix is to remove that spring, this will make it a manual bail reel but you should be flipping the bail by hand after the cast anyway.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

so just remove the spring?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

That's it, your bail won't have that positive snap-back anymore, but it won't trip during the cast anymore either. Will be a coil spring under a little cover on one end of the bail, usually about an inch long and maybe 1/8" diameter.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That will work. I always flip it back over manually anyways.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Husky,
You could quite simply not be opening the bail all the way. I have had that happen to me numerous times. Before casting all ways make sure that the bail is open all the way.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

I don't use spinners very much, but I was told to always tighten the drag. I do and have never had a problem.
charlie


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

The bail is open all the way. I'm not going to tighten the drag as it's cast, retrieve, cast, retrieve...not going to adjust cast every single cast...


----------



## razor78016 (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe you're using too much force when casting and the bail closes on you.

Ray.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

removing the spring is common practice on most of my spinners(especially ticas)
i manually flip the bail anyway


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

razor78016 said:


> Maybe you're using too much force when casting and the bail closes on you.
> 
> Ray.


 ah, yes, the force is strong with this one.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> The bail is open all the way. I'm not going to tighten the drag as it's cast, retrieve, cast, retrieve...not going to adjust cast every single cast...


If you're using any kind of power cast and the drag is not tight, that can create several problems........I always tighten on cast and loosen afterwards.....that's the reason I prefer instant drag (QD) spinners.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

On internal trip reels make sure the handle is pointing at the butt of the rod. If it is in any other position the fast forward movement of the cast and then the sudden stop advances the handle and trips the bail.


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually -- you don't want to remove the spring you want to remove the trip lever if possible. Keeping the spring without the trip lever keeps tension on the bail to keep it closed. You manually just flip the bail. I've done this on my Slammers, Stradics, Tica Scepters for surf casting. The part you need to take out depends on the reel, look at the schematic.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

thanks Gman, where in CT are you? I grew up in Canton (near Avon and Simsbury).


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is something that has not yet been put forth...

You mentioned that you are using braid. Some braid is very limp, and will spool off very fast - especially when you get any sort of mis-spool (?) on the retrieve. (loops) Is it possible that your braid came off quickly, (faster than the weight started out) and then when the slack came out, may have tripped your bail?

I know that sounds strange, but I've had this happen to me. Especially when I tried using a weight that was heavier than the rod specifications. (hey, I was desperate, and fishing with what I had available...)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I responded to you solid7 but don't see it on the thread so I'll try again. I was using a 7' Daiwa Emblem surf rod and was throwing a 3/4 ounce jig with a 4" shad body. The rod is rated I think from .5 to 1.5 ounces. There was a strong wind blowing in the direction I was casting and the line was coming off quickly. I guess that could have been happening, not really sure.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The bail trip, not the bail spring, needs to be removed. The force of the handle turning when you're making the cast is probably what's causing the rotor to turn, which, in turn causes the bail trip to be tripped, thereby closing the bail. Removing the bail trip will render the bail closing not automatic, but would never close inadvertently.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I remove the bail trip (not the spring) on my surf spinning reels and never have a problem with bail prematurely snapping closed...takes a scredriver and 2 minutes of your time.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

With the bail open, turn the rotor until it can't go any further....rests at the spot right before the bail will close. This will stop the inertia generated by the cast from making the rotor spin and causing the bail to close when hitting the bail trip mechanism.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

mbg60 said:


> With the bail open, turn the rotor until it can't go any further....rests at the spot right before the bail will close. This will stop the inertia generated by the cast from making the rotor spin and causing the bail to close when hitting the bail trip mechanism.


Bingo!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I had the same issue with the Daiwa Bait & Run. The bail wasn't opening up all the way. Hit up Daiwa and they said they were aware of the problem. They also said that being that the reel was new, it would be stiff. After using them, as I have two, they broke it just fine and work great.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

mbg60 said:


> With the bail open, turn the rotor until it can't go any further....rests at the spot right before the bail will close. This will stop the inertia generated by the cast from making the rotor spin and causing the bail to close when hitting the bail trip mechanism.


 Many times its a lose reel. I agree with the handle set. Check the bail nut and the reel handle. Most parts lost on a spinner while fishing.


----------

